# Heterochaeta occidentalis



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of the nymphs with the signature pose


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 16, 2010)

One of my favorite species =)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2010)

Second photo,,,, hey anyone wanna dance?


----------



## nantid (Sep 17, 2010)

They are very entertaing and soo curious! The 2 I got from you are doing very well.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2010)

Nantid said:


> They are very entertaing and soo curious! The 2 I got from you are doing very well.


Glad to know they are doing well for you Nanette (need to change my user name to 'Yentid'  ) Hope the S. prestiosa and budwing nymphs are equally well for you too.

The H. occidentalis will need plenty of space soon. Here are couple of pics from my friend


----------



## naeff002 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have them myself, but I have never seen them in a threat posision, like on the last picture.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 17, 2010)

Those guys need to put some more meat on their bones.......... exoskeleton.....

-Kevin


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like a walking stick lol as always nice pics yen


----------



## Precarious (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice pics!

I'm really loving this species. Very easy to keep and full of personality. They have a habit of eating only part of a fly then tossing it though. Not all the time but often enough. Anyone know why that is? Is there a food they prefer over flies?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 15, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I'm really loving this species. Very easy to keep and full of personality. They have a habit of eating only part of a fly then tossing it though. Not all the time but often enough. Anyone know why that is? Is there a food they prefer over flies?


I never noticed the toss thing, but then I ONLY fed them flies. I quite honestly treated them like second-class citizens, even putting them in with my Gongy's to help eat off the extra flies. They did just fine. Here's a pic of a sub(sub?) adult. Still pretty impressive... you can see his cage mates int he background...


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice one Sporeworld! This species is quite easy to keep and breed, i have a few mismolts on last moult but that's probably it. I keep them warm (85F) and humid on the last 2 molts, similar to the Idolomantis condition. The one on your hand could be a subadult female but not 100% sure.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> I never noticed the toss thing, but then I ONLY fed them flies. I quite honestly treated them like second-class citizens, even putting them in with my Gongy's to help eat off the extra flies. They did just fine. Here's a pic of a sub(sub?) adult. Still pretty impressive... you can see his cage mates int he background...


Nice! Yours are pretty green. Mine are darker brown with a mauve tint.

I have 3 subadults. May be 2 females and a male. I hope I'm right about that!


----------

